# Questions about TCR cars & track



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Howdy, does anyone here run these? My kids & I are looking at these to play with. I see that there are basically 2 types, Tyco & Ideal. I know the track peices arent interchangale, but can you run the 2 different cars on the different tracks? I haven't used these in a LONG time, but are the reliable, do they break down or can you rebuild them like any other slot car?


Thanks for taking the time to read this and any info you can pass down to me.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Tcr*

If you wanna go slotless, better go with the Tyco, since that was out around 10 years ago, and you ccan still get NOS Tyco TCR chassis bodies, or complete cars. May will have to do some searching, but tune-up kits can be found. If you have Ideal (or Afx Speedsteer) TCR cars, they can run on Tyco, but you'll need to attach (or scratch build) a small tab on each side, on the front of the chassis, to make up for the extra width that Tyco TCR is over Ideal's brand. 

Tyco also did the same with the slim and pan type chassis like they do with the slots. So any body that fits a Tyco pan (wide) chassis will fit a Tyco pan TCR chassis. They also use the same width of tire that Afx (and X-Traction) cars use.

If you look on E-bay, you find Tyco TCR items pretty cheap, as not too many run it.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

dlw, 
I think you pretty much answered the questions that I needed answered, so THANK YOU!!


----------

